# RIP



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 18, 2019)

Honduras football derby leads to deadly rioting

*Three people have been killed and about 10 injured in rioting between fans of rival football clubs in the Honduran capital, Tegucigalpa.

The violence broke out ahead of a planned game between the Motagua and Olimpia clubs on Saturday evening.

It began when crowds threw stones at the Motagua team bus, injuring three players with shards of broken glass.

Fighting continued both inside and outside National Stadium after officials cancelled the game.

"Three people died and seven were shot and stabbed. One of them is a boy. Three of the injured adults are in critical condition," local hospital spokeswoman Laura Schoenherr told Reuters new agency.
*
You should be able to go to a game and come home afterwards.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 18, 2019)

Typical weekend in the Scottish League...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 18, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Honduras football derby leads to deadly rioting
> 
> *Three people have been killed and about 10 injured in rioting between fans of rival football clubs in the Honduran capital, Tegucigalpa.
> 
> ...



Most people go to soccer games to watch the riots


----------

